# Best Place To Live In USA?



## KelvinUK (Feb 8, 2010)

I am i need of some help!!

We are open for ideas at the moment and are looking to move to USA maybe but dont know were would be a good place for a young family with 3 kids to start out.

I would want work before we moved but how do i go about this?
What is the cost of living in that area?
What are schools like locally?
What is Health Care like?


How do i go about getting full redidency and a full working permit if thats what they are called.

Thanks for helping


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

Before you start thinking about which place is the nicest etc, I would recommend you finding out if you are able to actually be granted residency.
It is difficult for people to emigrate to the US and there is strict criteria, are you highly skilled and would qualify for sponsorship? If you are then you would need to find someone who is willing to sponsor you. Another way is if you have a large sum of money to invest, I'm not sure on exact amounts or perhaps you have a close family member who would sponsor you - although this would take several years.
If you are not sure if you qualify you'll need to do a bit of research on this site as there will plenty of people who are in the same circumstances as you.
Let us know a little about yourself and it will be easier to direct you.
Jane


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

KelvinUK said:


> I am i need of some help!!
> 
> We are open for ideas at the moment and are looking to move to USA maybe but dont know were would be a good place for a young family with 3 kids to start out.
> 
> ...


What Jane said!

Working out where to live comes after you determine whether you are or likely to be able to live and work here legally.


----------



## acer (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know about the best place. But I know a cheap place to live. In texas the houses are cheap here and the life is healthy. But its hot here so I don't know.


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd say focus on your job prospects first. Eg whether there is possible sponsorship and the money you could make. THEN you can look around as to where you would like to live.


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

Why.....


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

Rolling Stone said:


> Why.....


Why what?


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

WhiteCross said:


> Why what?


"Why" was a question for KelvinUK.......


----------

